# Stati . . . newbie, member, TTOC?



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi moderators, wondering at what point one's status changes from Newbie. I'm definitely a newbie . . . and I don't mind that . . . and the value I've gotten from answers to my TT questions is worth you calling me whatever you want to. But I'm curious. I note in the member index those who've joined the site the same time I have but with less postings are classified as TTOC, yet I'm still a one-star newbie. I've also joined TTOC, have the member signature, but no change to class. Just wondering. Thanks! Vrroom


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Will contact Admin to pop you into the TTOC group :wink:


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks T3RBO!


----------

